# R4 SDHC NDS Lite Clone?



## 10blue1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi I recently bought a r4 SDHC from NDS-card.com the websites #1 sponsor. Also I found an article on fake R4 cards and one of them was if there was upgrade on it, it was fake and to my surprise it was there on box. Should I be worried?i have until Feb 15 until they begin to ship again so please respond ASAP!

Article: http://www.r4dsrevolution.co.uk/different-fake-versions-r4-r4i/

(Item Image is in the attached files)


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 9, 2016)

Why would you buy an R4 though? Why not an R4i instead.


----------



## 10blue1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Why would you buy an R4 though? Why not an R4i instead.


Because I didn't want to pay extra money for an R4i I didn't think I needed it.


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 9, 2016)

10blue1 said:


> Because I didn't want to pay extra money for an R4i I didn't think I needed it.


Are you going to be using it on a DS?


----------



## 10blue1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Why would you buy an R4 though? Why not an R4i instead.


Also I'm not planning on upgrading to a 3DS or DSI until a really big Feature comes out that I'll use for now I'll stick to my DS Lite


----------



## Supster131 (Feb 9, 2016)

10blue1 said:


> Also I'm not planning on upgrading to a 3DS or DSI until a really big Feature comes out that I'll use for now I'll stick to my DS Lite


Well, if you only plan on using it on a DS Lite, that fake should be fine. Fakes mostly affect whether they work or not on a DSi or 3DS.


----------



## 10blue1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Well, if you only plan on using it on a DS Lite, that fake should be fine. Fakes mostly affect whether they work or not on a DSi or 3DS.


Oh okay thanks!


----------

